# ramshorn colour morphs?



## MariaMakiling (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello,

I have been keeping ramshorns snails with my shrimps. Well, I started noticing many pale-coloured snails mixed in with the typical spotted/dark/golden looking juvinile snails. Is it possible to get a cream/clear/white/silverish looking plaorbis? I have seen/heard of pink and blue besides brown red and golden. Ok i am going to put some pictures. Can this be a colour that will stay with the snails or will it just turn brown as it grows. I have notices ones with flesh that are white, pinkish, silverish, and even yellow. Most in these pale shells have a very light peach type colour. Most are very small, well I took a picture of one of the snails that was given to me, along with a shot of the so called "whiteish" snail guy. I had pics of one next to a brown spotted shell, but it is way to blurry, too bad.

Here is an adult of the snails that were given to me.









Here is a picture of one of the "white" snails that have been appearing lately. 









besides my questions, how many differnt colour types are there of ramshorn snails?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

MariaMakiling said:


> besides my questions, how many differnt colour types are there of ramshorn snails?


There are more than you can count on your hands, and possibly feet too.

I have some creme colored ones, I also have some clear ones. No red ones at the moment and Am going to be trying to get some blues !

So yeah, they might stay the same color they might change...

Xima is really into these snails look for posts by him with them and you can see he's a bit obsessed!

-Andrew


----------



## MariaMakiling (Dec 3, 2006)

I love the blues. I would LOVE to have some one day. I also saw some pink ones on a Japanese sight. My favourites of the ones i have are these "cream" ones popping up and ones that have almost a neon orange foot to them. You ever get snails with bright coloured bodies also?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

fish newb said:


> There are more than you can count on your hands, and possibly feet too.
> 
> I have some creme colored ones, I also have some clear ones. No red ones at the moment and Am going to be trying to get some blues !
> 
> ...


Xema is a guy.

-Pedro


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

milalic said:


> Xema is a guy.
> 
> -Pedro


Wow I'm an idiot because I knew that...

Talk about stupidity...

-Andrew


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I am the guy, obssesed??? hehehe


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those GREAT photos!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I used to hate snails. Didn't want any of them in any of my tanks. But about 15 years ago I collected 5 gallons of fine sand from a local lake - then forgot about it in the backyeard. Two winter later I decided to use that sand, broght it in, thawed it out and dumped it into a 40 gallon tank.

And ramshorn snail crawled up the side of the glass. That was the beginning of my ranshorn culture. Since then this brown snail has yielded spotted ones, red ones and recenly some blue ones.

Here's a pic of one of my blue ones:

http://images.aquaria.net/invertebrates/gastropods/snails/ramshorns/blue/

Richard Sexton
[email protected]


----------



## MariaMakiling (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks everyone for sharing!

...and those are great pictures!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

The leopard spot one are the coolest I think!!


----------



## p3purr (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures!
I'm getting some red ramshorns in a few weeks. I'm excited, they'll be my first snails.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Xema said:


> Yeah, I am the guy, obssesed??? hehehe


Obsessed... Or course not! LOL

My Favorite is the clear spotted ones as well. Blue and pink ones also red ones are also nice!

-Andrew


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

I have 2 litle red ones, sorry for pic quaily, will try for a better one once they settle in the tank.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! I too like the spotted one  Ramshorns are pretty cool and snails in general but all I have are Common Pond Snails


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I got some pink ones...


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Xema said:


> I got some pink ones...


Sweet I like those!rayer: Thanks for sharing these great pictures.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

I like the transparent shelled blue and pink too. They are really adorable.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

very nice pictures, i never thought i would admire snails though, hehe. a certain ebay seller is offering ramshorns for sale in 4 different colors. i might have to get some now.


----------



## oceanrogue (Feb 5, 2007)

where can i get clear spotted ones.....i think im in love.


----------

